
Ask HN: TN Visas denied for Canadian software engineers? - igammarays
Last week I had an offer from a Bay Area startup for a software engineering role. As a Canadian, I thought this would be easy. Instead I watched in horror as me and two other Canadians in line at the Detroit land border got refused a TN visa. We were all given the same rehearsed &quot;reason&quot;. The CBP officer quizzed us in detail about the nature of our job description, and then told us, in boilerplate words that seemed to be rehearsed, that she didn&#x27;t believe our job description fit the role of &quot;engineer&quot; as defined by NAFTA, by repeating back to us some of the words we said in our interview. All of our documents were in order, however, and they acknowledged that.<p>I got the feeling that they&#x27;re trying to get rid of the TN visa, but in a plausibly deniable way, so as not to technically break the terms of the treaty with Canada. Think this may have to do something with renegotiated NAFTA?
======
anoncoward111
Wow, I am so sorry to hear that. All I can say is that this is typical US
gov't scumbaggery.

It's also difficult to get legal recourse on this. The default answer seems to
be "it's the federal executive branch sooooo they can kind of do what they
want".

Can you try again at different point of entry? Can you work remote? Good luck
my friend

~~~
gus_massa
> _Can you try again at different point of entry?_

IIRC they have some kind of system to lookup the passport numbers and see if
the entry has been refused before. It's better to consult some kind of visa
expert.

